# Recommend self catering in hotel grounds with use of facilities- Not Seafield Wexford



## tester1 (7 Apr 2012)

Hi looking for a recommendation for self catering in a hotel grounds with use of hotel facilities. 
Not the Seafield as they do not allow children in the pool...learned that the hard way


----------



## ajapale (7 Apr 2012)

what / where is the _*Seafield*_?


----------



## d2x2 (7 Apr 2012)

I am just back from the Park Hotel, Dungarvan (http://www.flynnhotels.com/Park_Hotel_Waterford) which offers self catering on the grounds of the hotel and access to the leisure centre - as far as I can tell! It made a good impression and overnight was not too expensive.


----------



## carallen2 (8 Apr 2012)

Location wise it might not work but I stayed in the Kenmare Bay Hotel for a wedding last year & the self catering houses are really lovely. It was off-peak when I stayed there so I'm not sure of costs in the summer or school holidays but the houses were equipped for children with some board games in the presses, a high chair and travel cot in each house, the hotel also has a kids club / childrens pool I think.


----------



## ajapale (8 Apr 2012)

Thanks, Ive updated your title to more fully reflect your question. aj


----------



## Jim2007 (8 Apr 2012)

You could try the [broken link removed], I've not stayed there myself, but I dined there a few times and it looked very good.  One word of warning - the beach in front of the hotel is dangerous, but there are a few blue flag beaches near by.


----------



## tester1 (18 Apr 2012)

any other recommendations. Thanks for replies already


----------



## Maxie37 (18 Apr 2012)

Mount Wolesley in Tullow, Co Carlow.  Great houses and great facilities for kids.  Lots to do in the area too. Also food in hotel is great and they do a high tea for kids to get them out of you hair for a while!


----------



## SP57 (18 Apr 2012)

tester1 said:


> Hi looking for a recommendation for self catering in a hotel grounds with use of hotel facilities.
> Not the Seafield as they do not allow children in the pool...learned that the hard way


 
Quality hotel with holiay homes , just outide Youghal in Co Cork, right on beach,can walk beach into Youghal town,swimming pool and Gym in hotel.


----------



## Mongola (21 Apr 2012)

The Johnstown Hotel in Enfield, Meath has some self catering homes that allow you access to the hotel facilities. I have not seen them/use them but we were staying at the hotel last night and the hotel is lovely and reasonnably priced.


----------



## rayn (21 Apr 2012)

Knightsbrook Hotel  in Trim is worth considering.  See webpage.


----------

